# Bringing up a pax's ratings. Taking a chance....



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

It wasn't a conscious decision at first, but I've found myself occasionally bringing up a pax's rating when it's low, below about 4.7 or so. I've only done it when it seems to be a good time, the pax is chill and it doesn't _seem_ like they would be pissed off when I tell them how low it is.

It's usually something lighthearted like "Dang, you're rating is pretty low. Have you been making your drivers mad?" or "have you been throwing up in Ubers?" or "What have you been doing to your drivers?" Again, very jokingly. So far I haven't had any defensive or offended pax when I do it that way. If they make any mention of finding it hard to get a driver (common late at night) I let them know their rating is kind of low and that drivers may reject requests from passengers with low ratings. That definitely gets their attention.

Usually this is followed by the other people in the car checking their own ratings, asking how they even check it and what they can do to improve it. Sometimes they make fun of the pax that ordered the ride (most of my rides are at night when pax are partially drunk or otherwise happy to be out with friends).

The point in this is to tell them that tips really help ratings. I let them know that you'll always get a 5* with a tip. As we know, this isn't entirely true, especially with Uber, since we don't see if they left a tip until we rate. And even then, the tip may come much later. However, I'd like to think I'm serving the RS community in my own small way by encouraging pax to tip.

Give it a try sometime and see how it goes :biggrin: But you have to be very perceptive to the pax and how you think they'd handle it.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

I tried this on a Chinese businessman with a 3.8 rating and he said, "It doesn't matter. I don't care." Then he left the door open and walked away.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Ratings still a thing in 2020?

mine hasn’t changed since 2018.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Ratings still a thing in 2020?
> 
> mine hasn't changed since 2018.


Oh, it's obviously unimportant. Pax ratings mean nothing. But we're conditioned to keep track of our "numbers" such as credit rating, college grades, salary, weight, etc. Millennials especially. Many RS drivers obsess over their AR, driver rating and cancellation rate. So even if it's not that important, once a pax sees their crappy rating they naturally want it to improve.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

I did the converse of this and almost always told 4.95-4.99 passengers they were rideshare success stories. Half of them didn’t even know their ratings were that good. That’s tip-inducing praise if you do it right. Reading people is important though. Some people want A-B rides and don’t want to talk rideshare.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Most don't even know they're rated and they don't care.


----------



## theMezz (Sep 29, 2018)

i think its a good idea


----------



## Miuipixel (Dec 2, 2019)

What do you do when average rating In your town is around 4.20? What about majority of riders who are drug dealers and smells of cannabis and has 5star rating. There is a way to dodge it and people do it. End of the day it makes no difference


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Miuipixel said:


> What do you do when average rating In your town is around 4.20? What about majority of riders who are drug dealers and smells of cannabis and has 5star rating. There is a way to dodge it and people do it. End of the day it makes no difference


4.20 sounds about right.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I never talk to pax about their ratings. That's Uber's job, not mine.


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

I drive early morning, and while I sometimes decline pax with low rating, I observe that pax with low ratings generally behave well in the AM....it may be their drunken antics (or their friends' drunken antics) during late night rides that reduce their rating.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> I tried this on a Chinese businessman with a 3.8 rating and he said, "It doesn't matter. I don't care." Then he left the door open and walked away.


At what point did you beat his Chinese ass? I wish someone would leave my door open...


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

TemptingFate said:


> I tried this on a Chinese businessman with a 3.8 rating and he said, "It doesn't matter. I don't care." Then he left the door open and walked away.


Why would you pick anyone with 3,8 rating up?
It should be a hard pass, then he'd care, when he has to wait for his Ubers forever.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

losiglow said:


> It wasn't a conscious decision at first, but I've found myself occasionally bringing up a pax's rating when it's low, below about 4.7 or so. I've only done it when it seems to be a good time, the pax is chill and it doesn't _seem_ like they would be pissed off when I tell them how low it is.
> 
> It's usually something lighthearted like "Dang, you're rating is pretty low. Have you been making your drivers mad?" or "have you been throwing up in Ubers?" or "What have you been doing to your drivers?" Again, very jokingly. So far I haven't had any defensive or offended pax when I do it that way. If they make any mention of finding it hard to get a driver (common late at night) I let them know their rating is kind of low and that drivers may reject requests from passengers with low ratings. That definitely gets their attention.
> 
> ...


I had a passenger who got ticked off when I told him he was a 4.95!! lol

He assumed he was a 5.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Miuipixel said:


> What do you do when average rating In your town is around 4.20?


You decide that you want to drive for them (or not). And then give good service to the ones you drive for.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Zebonkey said:


> Why would you pick anyone with 3,8 rating up?
> It should be a hard pass, then he'd care, when he has to wait for his Ubers forever.


Airport queue with a sticky surge. Didn't want to lose the surge by declining the low rated paxhole.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

TemptingFate said:


> I tried this on a Chinese businessman with a 3.8 rating and he said, "It doesn't matter. I don't care." Then he left the door open and walked away.


No tip?


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

ANT 7 said:


> I never talk to pax about their ratings. That's Uber's job, not mine.


I don't think Uber ever brings up ratings to pax. As long as they're not reported from a driver, they could have a 2.0 for all Uber cares.


----------

